# Have you heard of the band Within Temptation?



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

I have heard of them, not that into them. My sister is waaay more into that sort of music.
I like Frozen, The Swan Song, and What Have You Done Now.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

This was my favorite song of theirs when I was younger


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Donkey D Kong said:


> This was my favorite song of theirs when I was younger


That was my first song, and I had never listened to metal or anything with gothic influences. But her voice was so mesmorizing. O


----------



## euphorie (May 21, 2014)

Yes, I have. I loved them in my teens. Aren't they well known? I thought it was a strange question to ask. I haven't listened to metal that much recently but I came across Trillium - Amanda Somerville's worked with After Forever and Epica. She's got great vocals.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

euphorie said:


> Aren't they well known?


They are in their genre, and I think some parts of the world, but where I live, most people don't know WT. ;-/


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

I have; I adore them!


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

They have different genre. I like them because their lyrics are very strong yet fragile inside and it's so compatible with Sharon's voice. Very lovable. Even I've seen them live in youtube, I don't see many difference.

My fave: Frozen, Angels, Our Solemn Hour, Hand of Sorrow, Let Us Burn, Paradise ft. Tarja, Fire and Ice, Where is the edge, Stairway to the Skies, I don't wanna, It's the Fear, Stand My Ground, Don't you worry Child (covered from Swedish Mafia House)


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

I like them. I prefer: *Kamelot*, Epica, *Opeth*, Sonata Arcitca, Sirenia, (old) Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, *Dream Theater*


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

They're pretty good but their songs always seem to lack something?
When it comes to this style I prefer Nightwish and Kamelot though (prolly due to being an INFP)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I love her personality! They just uploaded this:
Sharon's message for Latin America: 





I think she might be ENFJ...but I'm not sure at all.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I listened to them when I was young but I can't do it any more.


----------



## Milya (Jul 9, 2014)

Yep! I've seem them live twice (Wacken + Copenhell :kitteh


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Just now, you have informed this thus everybody know it now.


----------

